# Me,Me,Me,Me, Meeeeee



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
That's great you've been riding for a long time, awesome!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hello hello and welcome to the forum  lots of nice people here and great advice


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Where in Montana are you? I live in Bozeman!


----------

